# DIY Cornhole Boards



## djsaenz20 (May 30, 2014)

Got a wild hair & decided to make some Cornhole Boards for whenever we have company, tailgates & river trips. Looked up some dimensions & instructions and got to work. Fun & quick project!


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

The red outer looks great. Did you just use painters tape to make borders?

Also looks like you started off with some pretty good plywood...that was a lesson learned from the first set I made.

Now you can router out the underside of the hole and install LED lights!


----------



## djsaenz20 (May 30, 2014)

Thanks a lot. I used 1/2" Birch Wood, much smoother than regular plywood. The LED lights would be a nice touch!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

What a generation gap. I have a tough time saying that name. You really did a beautiful job.Good work!


----------



## djsaenz20 (May 30, 2014)

Thanks a lot peckerwood! I followed Blank Czech's advice and added the LED lighting..


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

peckerwood said:


> What a generation gap. I have a tough time saying that name. You really did a beautiful job.Good work!


We now live in an era that has never held a corn cob, much less used it for a clean up detail. As for the other meaning, ugh. Never saw the attraction.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Mind sharing the dimensions? Looks good. I also like the lights!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks great! What powers the lights?


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks like ****. Make me a set - the uofh Good job, the lights are a plus!


----------



## djsaenz20 (May 30, 2014)

Thanks a lot 24buds. See below for the dims..


----------



## djsaenz20 (May 30, 2014)

Thanks a lot Scwine! I got some led light rings made specifically for these boards off ebay.. The come with a little battery pack/switch that runs off AA batteries and has some adhesive to stick to the underside of the boards


----------



## djsaenz20 (May 30, 2014)

@ Pier Pressure

Thanks a lot! Much appreciated.. I'd be happy to make you some for a price


----------



## Daylan (Apr 28, 2017)

Nice!! I made some with same dimensions, but different school lol


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

Question, what size and weigh are your bags? Do you buy them (where), If you make them what material hold up best, and what do you use for filler?
Thanks


----------



## djsaenz20 (May 30, 2014)

I just bought sets from Academy because they were the UH bags.. They're filled with the rock type pellets and have not held up (I've had to re-stitch 2 bags already) I borrowed some of my buddies bags for a little while that were filled with sand and liked them a whole lot better, much more forgiving.


----------

